# Anyone recognise this film?



## katesisco (Jan 3, 2011)

don't know name of film; is only remembered scene; couple hiding behind building corner watching slow moving ship with a stream of people being drawn up into it.  Implying gathering up people is purpose.


----------



## sloweye (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Before beginning a new thread -*

These posts are going to be removed from here i fear.
But try starting a thread in general movie forum with the title 'searching for a movie' or something like that. sure someone can help you.

Welcome to the forums 

_(sorry Mods)_


----------



## biodroid (Jan 7, 2011)

Ghost Ship?


----------



## Dave (Feb 4, 2011)

There is a scene like that in *Daleks' Invasion Earth: 2150 A.D.* but if it was that then I expect you would probably remember. Sorry, I can't help either.


----------



## Foxbat (Feb 5, 2011)

I wonder - rather than it being a movie - if it's an episode of a series. *To Serve Man *(Twilight Zone if I remember correctly) springs to mind. 

The ending has people being taken into a ship whilst the main character in the story finally realises the truth. Great episode even if it's not the one you are looking for


----------



## reiver33 (Feb 5, 2011)

There is an episode of a series, perhaps the Twilight Zone, in which aliens visit Earth and offer to exchange their technology in return for the negro population (of the USA?) who they (the aliens) have come to save. The end of that episode features people being levitated in glowing beams into the ships.


----------

